

Chinese train that never stops - igul222
http://awescience.com/2013/12/01/chinese-train-that-never-stops/

======
taspeotis
Look at the upload date on the YouTube video [1]. Rehashing content doesn't
make it new.

This should be on the front page of Hacker Olds.

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIeRrU4_M3Q](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIeRrU4_M3Q)

------
eddiegroves
Is this a spam site? Because it reads like an ehow article.

~~~
benologist
Yes:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=Stopping+and+accelerating+ag...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Stopping+and+accelerating+again+at+each+station+will+waste+both+energy+and+time.+But+in+this+brilliant+new+Chinese+train+innovation+No+time+is+wasted-+get+on+%26+off+the+bullet+train+without+the+train+stopping.%C2%A0The+bullet+train+is+moving+all+the+time.&oq=Stopping+and+accelerating+again+at+each+station+will+waste+both+energy+and+time.+But+in+this+brilliant+new+Chinese+train+innovation+No+time+is+wasted-+get+on+%26+off+the+bullet+train+without+the+train+stopping.%C2%A0The+bullet+train+is+moving+all+the+time).

------
hcarvalhoalves
Garbage collection for trains.

